

Using the Canon Hack Development Kit - mhb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/using-the-canon-hack-development-kit/0

======
ax0n
I couldn't imagine using my old Canon point and shoot (PowerShot A530) without
CHDK. If you load it onto an SD Card with a "bootable" partition flag and
enable the write-protect tab before you insert it into the camera, CHDK
automatically boots up when you power it on (and it still writes to the card
just fine)

------
zipdog
Great timing: I was just wondering how to program a PowerShot to take
intermittent shots while mounted on the dashboard of the car (to make a short
film of a long road trip).

~~~
pavel_lishin
I wanted to do the same thing, but with the camera mounted over a heavily-
trafficked underpass.

I never got around to it due to a shortage of time, plus I wasn't sure how
long the battery would last, and rigging up a box with a big battery, wires,
and a camera in a public place seems like a fun way to spend an evening or
seventeen being interrogated by three-letter agencies.

------
BarkMore
Previous discussion on this article:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955717>

------
sudont
Canon's really come a long way with their software, I remember having to
battle a lot of driver issues with their scanners under early versions of OS
X.

Their camera platform is a lot more engaging to experimenters, too bad I
hooked up with Nikon so early; I can't stand Canon's SLR controls.

~~~
w1ntermute
> Canon's really come a long way with their software

The CHDK wasn't created by Canon. It's a community effort released under the
GPL.

~~~
sudont
Consider my comment redacted!

